# Can I use my bare hands when he's unpleasant?



## joshonmars (May 21, 2011)

I've had my hedgehog for a few months now and I understand that I can't expect him to be nice to me because that's just how they are. I take him out often to sit with me, but I have to use a small towel or shirt to get him out of his cage because he huffs and puffs and balls up and jabs his quills out (as per usual behavior.) Once he gets in my lap under cover of whatever I used to pick him up, he likes to move around and explore a bit, which is good. He's extremely sensitive in that when he's in my lap and I have to remain completely still; the slightest movement or noise by me makes him go into a huff/puff/spike routine. Another cause of this is being touched; if anything touches him, he puffs angrily The problem is that he likes to bite, so the only time I've had direct contact with him is the one time that he bit me. He bit a friend of mine also. I always wash my hands before handling him, but that doesn't seem to matter. I understand they're naturally grumpy, but I'd like to touch my hedgehog one day. Any advice?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

They are naturally skittish because they are prey animals, and some hedgehogs may never be fully socialized, but that is not "just how they are." Hedgehogs are not all grumpy, nor is it normal and to be expected for them to bite. You can expect him to be nice to you - a lot of us have very friendly hedgehogs that we cuddle and snuggle and love. So I just want to put that out there.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kamo was like that when I first got her. She got over it eventually, but I didn't "protect" her when there was noises, etc. I just let her be exposed to thema nd eventually she just got used to them. I've had Kamo for only 3 months and she doesn't even flinch at sneezes now. I also started her in a playpen very early, and I think that helped a lot too...being exposed to tv, video games(from my noisy breother), microwave, etc. But that's just Kamo and what worked for her. Don't give up!! I think I got lucky. Some take a long time to calm down and settle in. She still huffs and curls up when I take her out, though. Little stinker =] Good luck!!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

If he doesn't warm up to you after a while you might take him in for a wellness exam just to make sure there are no health concerns that might be causing him discomfort. Do you know any details from his life before you got him?


----------



## joshonmars (May 21, 2011)

Yellow: I actually know very little to nothing about his past life. I was looking to a breeder to buy a hedgehog with me being the first owner of it (besides the breeder,) and just as I was going to purchase one, my aunt told me that a friend of theirs was getting rid of one. She said that the people getting rid of the hedgehog think he's about a year old, and even that they think he's a boy. That's all I know and I've only assumed it's a male hedgehog.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd take him for a wellness exam as YellowPlanetarySeed as suggested. He might just be shy because he wasn't handled much, but it's better safe than sorry, right?

As for the biting, just keep your hands away from his face for now. Try associating being handled with good things, like treats. That's how I got Kashi to get used to being petted  Now I can even pet his face and he actually enjoys it  Try offering him a bowl of kibble and pet him while he's eating. He will stop huffing and will eventually lower his quills because he will be too busy eating ^_^


----------



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

When I first joined the forums, Spike was the same. Wouldn't let me touch him for months. He's still not used to you I guess. Try placing an old shirt with your scent on it inside his cage for a few days so he can get used to your scent, And remember to pick him up on a regular basis, and at the exact same time/s each day. He'll warm up to you eventually. Good luck


----------

